
Why India's writers are returning their literary prizes - jimsojim
http://www.economist.com/blogs/economist-explains/2015/10/economist-explains-16
======
nitin_flanker
Well why Indian writers are returning their awards, the reason mentioned of
that is right to a great extent. But what this particular piece of news is
doing? Isn't it aggravating the situation by saying the Modi is one
responsible for communal violence in India? The real reason of the things that
happened, like killing of a Muslim by Mob and murder of a writer, were things
that had deep connections from the past. Well!! like the author of this
article points out not offering condolence to a muslim, similar things happen
when a Muslim mob kills Hindus, nobody even bother to cover such news. Why?
Because Hindus are not minority in India.

I don't have any problem with what has been said about Modi, I have problems
with the tone and the way it has been mentioned. The way everything has been
described, encompasses every single Hindu in it.

